# Where did the bees go?????



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

So last spring my Dad & I each got a hive -- we live next door to each other (1 house in between ). Mom & Dad are gone to FL for the winter so I go down and feed, water, & check on things. Last Sunday was a nice warm day & my bees were out flying around, but when I went down to Dads no bees out, so we took the lid off no bees, so we took sugar board off no bees, so we took the top box off no bees, we went all the way down & did not see 1 single alive bee! Today when I was down feeding I thought I'd check it again all kinds of bees flying all around!!! Where were they on Sunday????

Thank goodness I hadn't told Dad yet he had already had some bad news so I had decided to wait to tell him.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

id suggest looking on their shelves tooo see if they brought anything back from their trip


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The bees you saw today were yours robbing out any remaining stores left in the hive.
They tend to go looking during really warm weather.

 Al


----------

